# How many NYSE listed stocks?



## pma99 (11 June 2010)

G'day all

I have been looking but can't find anywhere that tells me how many NYSE-listed stocks there are. Does anyone know, or know where I can find out ?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Buckfont (11 June 2010)

pma99 said:


> G'day all
> 
> I have been looking but can't find anywhere that tells me how many NYSE-listed stocks there are. Does anyone know, or know where I can find out ?
> 
> ...




Round about 2800 give or take from this listing. I`ll let you count them.

http://www.advfn.com/nyse/newyorkstockexchange.asp


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (11 June 2010)

You could try Google next time, took all of about 5 seconds to find out. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_Stock_Exchange

"No of listings: 2773" on the right hand side panel.


----------



## MRC & Co (11 June 2010)

At close of trade Wednesday (NY time), there were 3182.  So would still be around that, give or take 50 odd stocks for ones been delisted or added since then.


----------

